
Report: Peter Thiel mulled creating conservative cable network – Axios - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/report-peter-thiel-mulled-creating-conservative-cable-network-2522410928.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic&utm_content=1100&utm_term=technology
======
rdruxn
How Fox News contiunes to be the sole example of a mainstream right-leaning
news network is beyond me.

